# Festool Domino Joinery for Dining Chairs



## SteveHas (Jan 9, 2014)

I am getting a chance to use the Festool Domino system to build my family a set of dining chairs off of the plans form Matthias Wandel's Woodgears.ca site.

http://woodgears.ca/kitchen_chairs/index.html

My question is would a 5×19x30 be enough to join the chair together at all the joints or should I double up each joint?

My only alteration is all the rails in the project are just shy of 2" wide so a double tenon will have to share the same mortise hole (just two placed side by side or around 40mm wide). I found this out by a few test mortises.

Lumber used is white ash clear of any knots.

I do not have the ability to use any size other than the 5mm.

I would like to get these done by Christmas for family coming over.

Any help would be great!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I would think that doubling up the dominos, being 38mm wide, put into stock that is less then 2" wide would compromise the structural integrity of the joint as there would not be enough shoulder for support. Also the dominos were not designed to be lined up is such away. The perfect fit, has outstanding strength, when used 1 at a time

If you combine a corner cleat at the legs, to the underside (unseen)... that couldnt hurt

Good Luck


----------

